# Lift Axles



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Been awhile since Ive been on. I did a search and didn't come up with anything. Is Gorilla still the only company making lift axles? Busted another one on my 6" and was wanting to try something new if any was out there..


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Turner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Found 2 turners online. Can you provide me the site


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

$650 wow!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

jyarber said:


> $650 wow!!


Lol they are expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty surr super atv has the rhino brand lift axles. Not sure of price tho


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

catvos


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Pretty surr super atv has the rhino brand lift axles. Not sure of price tho


 yes superatv has the rhino axles, come with a year warranty just like gorilla, and they are only about $189 ea. alot thicker than stock


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

montecarlo said:


> yes superatv has the rhino axles, come with a year warranty just like gorilla, and they are only about $189 ea. alot thicker than stock


He's running a CATVOS 6" lift. I've never seen a rhino axle for a brute that wasn't stock length. If they make them they aren't on the site anyway. I know they have the extended rhino axles for Polaris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Catvos doesn't make their own axles, they use gorilla(mostly) and turner(usually special order). 

Turners' regular HD replacement axles are $350 each, the new extreme duty evo's are the ones that are $600+. - IMO, Turners are a better axle the rillas(std HD versions), and his evo's should be awesome(haven't run them myself yet).

Super ATV/Rhino doesn't do custom axles. Only stock replacment or the ones for their own lift kits(6", etc, but not neccessarily the same as a Catvos 6" axle length).


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> Catvos doesn't make their own axles, they use gorilla(mostly) and turner(usually special order).
> 
> Turners' regular HD replacement axles are $350 each, the new extreme duty evo's are the ones that are $600+. - IMO, Turners are a better axle the rillas(std HD versions), and his evo's should be awesome(haven't run them myself yet).
> 
> Super ATV/Rhino doesn't do custom axles. Only stock replacment or the ones for their own lift kits(6", etc, but not neccessarily the same as a Catvos 6" axle length).


Correct. My 8" came with gorillas. After seeing the pure abuse the evo's will handle, that's my next axle. It's a lot of money but seems to be worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

jyarber said:


> Found 2 turners online. Can you provide me the site


Search "Turner Cycles"...they are located in Humble, Tx. Very easy to find. Their Evo axles run $650 and come with a 2yr warranty. The HD's are $350. I just talked to them last Thursday (22nd) about axles for my new lift after I finish modifying it. Call the number on their site, they will be happy to help you.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

LM83 said:


> He's running a CATVOS 6" lift. I've never seen a rhino axle for a brute that wasn't stock length. If they make them they aren't on the site anyway. I know they have the extended rhino axles for Polaris.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yes sry missed the 6" lift part


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

What part did it break? You can buy the axles in parts from gorilla and repair them yourself. I think I still have the tools to do it if you need some help. Also, if you go that route, ask them about refurbished ends. They are cheaper than new and there's not a whole lot that can go wrong with an end. They come with new bearings and race. The only thing used is the cup.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Search "Turner Cycles"...they are located in Humble, Tx. Very easy to find. Their Evo axles run $650 and come with a 2yr warranty. The HD's are $350. I just talked to them last Thursday (22nd) about axles for my new lift after I finish modifying it. Call the number on their site, they will be happy to help you.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


im sorry but that is a crazy price for 4 wheeler axel. turner is crazy i thought gorilla was bad. you can buy a 1/2 ton chevy truck axel for 50 bucks something wrong with this picture. can u say crooks. well i quess if their building them , they should have the cnc machine paid for pretty quick.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup I agree, but their axles are supposed to be the best. I have a couple buddies running them with 32" backs and terms on brutes with big lifts and they say that they have been well worth the money since they don't break axles now compared to when they ran Gorillas

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Yup I agree, but their axles are supposed to be the best. I have a couple buddies running them with 32" backs and terms on brutes with big lifts and they say that they have been well worth the money since they don't break axles now compared to when they ran Gorillas
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


 Just believe we need more people to make axels may help lower the price, supply and demand is a b****. ill stick with my rhino's for now and keep some throttle control. next to break will be the diff if the axels dont give would much rather replace a axel.


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

I only pop rear axles.. So Im going to just get the turners in the rears.. Not sure if I want there standard ones or the EVOs. $650 a axle is just a lot to swallow!!!


----------

